# The greatest titanium dive watch ever built.... why?



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am a really big fan of titanium watches. Something about them just really strikes a chord with me. I would like to make a pol for this thread but I think I will start by just compiling some of your favorite titanium dive watches and why you think they are the greatest. Try to include a pic if you can.

So to start I'll say Seiko's golden Tuna 7549-7009










The watch was originally produced in the late seventies to the early eighties, mine can be dated from the serial number to 1980 which is kind of neat because I was also born in 1980. I was originally drawn to the design of the watch because I wanted something in black and gold but I also really liked the rugged appearance of the watch. Some might scoff that this watch has a quartz movement but at the time the quartz movement used in this watch was much more expensive and difficult to design and produce than an automatic movement. The titanium nitrate coating and ceramic coated bezel are also both really unique, to date I don't think I have seen another watch with a titanium nitrate coating (I think it is actually pretty expensive to do)
The 7549-7009 predecessor to the first the first all titanium dive watch the 6159-002 and was the first quartz deep sea diver along with some other improvements to the 6159 http://www.tokunaga.ne.jp/en/museum/003.html. This is contrary to what many believe was the first titanium dive watch designed by Porsche Design for IWC the Ocean 2000 which began production in 1982 the Seiko Golden Tuna predates the Ocean by 5 years. The Golden Tuna also made an appearance in the Bond movie "For Your Eyes Only" so if it's good enough for James freakin' Bond it's good enough for me.









(image from oceanic time)

That being said the the IWC Ocean 2000 is a close second for me, it was also the first dive watch with a fully integrated titanium bracelet which is a huge engineering feat, especially with their unique design. But it was also a a really big challenge and I have read that the Ocean 2000 bracelet was redesigned no less than three times during the watches production run. As soon as I have the cash for it I'll buy an Ocean 2000 as well. Consider the 7549-7009 and Ocean 2000 were rival watches with similar technology I think it would be fun to have them both in a collection.

So those are my two picks to throw into the mix for greatest titanium dive watch. I'd love to hear what you would pick!

(thanks for the correction Denizen it is noted and amended)


----------



## BBK357 (Jun 19, 2011)

I Like the Oris TT1 diver, never owned one, but I think they are pretty cool.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Oris Carlos Coste 2000m great watch (why did I sell mine)
IWC Aquatimer ref. 3536 great classic IWC value with (for me) the right diver look.
but when I think of it,it most be the GP Seahawk 3000m for me.(on bracelet offcouse)

Sorry no pic.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

The Breitling Avenger Seawolf Titanium. End of.

cheers.


----------



## blurrycloud (Mar 22, 2011)

Omega Seamaster Titanium Chrono


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

I was going to go with the GP Seahawk Pro.


----------



## Mr Sandman (Mar 29, 2010)

Breitling Avenger Seawolf would be my choice.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Photo credit: TakesAlickin


----------



## chromehead (Jun 24, 2008)

breitling avenger seawolf titanium


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Rhino-Ranch said:


> Photo credit: TakesAlickin


Yeah!

Michael


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

I would lean twards the Breitling Seawolf Ti. The Seiko Samurai is in the mix but does not have the COCS rated movement.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree with the OP.....3 times!










The SBDX011 is right there, too.










Honourable mentions....

Autozilla 1000m


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

It's not quite a classic, but I really like the Doxa 800Ti. It really tools up an already tool watch.










Deacon


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

Easy... the very first.... Seiko 6159 600m

Why? Cuz its the first to have many innovations that most dive watches don't have today


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

*small correction...first titanium diver*



1R0NH31D3 said:


> The 7549-7009 was also the first all titanium dive watch. This is contrary to what many believe was the first titanium dive watch designed by Porsche Design for IWC the Ocean 2000 which began production in 1982


a small correction to your post...

the first titanium diver to hit the market was the seiko 6159-022. however, because it came on a rubber strap, the first *all* titanium dive watch (eg. watch and bracelet) was indeed the ocean 2000.

i would definitely include both of these watches as two of the most significant and ground-breaking titanium divers. besides these two, my other personal favorites would be the seiko titanium ashtray, the gst aquatimer 3536, the titanium seamaster 300m and the IWC deep one. the capeland xxl ti diver, the G-P seahawk 1000M and 3000M versions along with the breitling seawolf would round out the list. honorable mentions would go to the seiko samurai and many of citizen ti divers - they don't have quite the panache and collectibility of the other divers that I mentioned but they were unquestionably very dependable, afforable and workman-like titanium divers.

but without a doubt the ocean 2000 along with the bund are at the top of my list because of their all titanium construction, sleek unique look, and their [at the time] ground-breaking 2000M depth rating, achieved in a ~12mm thick case.

some pics:


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. Some great input, I think I am close to having a solid list to make a poll with. Great pics of the Ocean 2000 Denizen, that's a gorgeous watch. I think I need to add the sbdb001 to the list Seiko's 600m spring drive gmt diver, I'm actually a bit surprised no one has mentioned it. (probably because this wasn't posted in the Seiko forum, those guys go too overboard anyway  )


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Omega Seamaster 300 M in Ti. Because the 1120 calibre movement is rock solid.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I think the Ocean 2000 is great, but I'll add another vote for its successor: the IWC GST Aquatimer 3536-01. (Pic from prestigetime.com)








It has a great combination simple case, no-nonsense bezel design, 2000m rating, anti-magentic cage, performance and design that impresses even now.

I need to get a way to destro-ize one and put it on my grail list.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

GP Sea Hawk and Seiko Marinemaster 600m SD would also be on my greatest ever list.


----------



## fellali (Oct 13, 2009)

B&M Capeland XXL Yellow Ti is not bad either!


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

With the titanium backing.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Seawolf .... case closed !


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm often amazed that more "hardcore" divers aren't titanium, after all it's anti-oxidant (always slightly oxidized?) nature make it a great match for anyone regularly in salt water. I don't have any watches to add to the list as the IWC's tend to be my "pick of the litter". In the affordable catagory seiko used to make a solar/Ti that I still lust after, the sbcb 009, among others (stolen photo 

And who could forget the omega, not the best tool out there but one of the finest looking ever imo


----------



## namor (Apr 4, 2006)

The Seiko 6159-7010 600M diver was the best titanium diver in its day without question. The 36,000 bph 6159 movement was superb: I wore one for over twenty years without any maintenance and it still kept COSC level time. It's design was so good that it didn't need a HRV for saturation diving, and it was, in those days, hands down the most rugged mechanical watch you could wear. It was BIG, though, and tended to hit thiings alot...

The IWC line that became the ti Aquatimers can justifiably claim, at a minimum, a share of the crown as best ti divers of all time. Superlative movements, 2000M depth rating, 60ATM internal pressure rating (!), great wrist presence, incredible engineering tolerances, and unique good looks all help. Plus, the best and most innnovative bracelet ever made! Too bad IWC chose to drop them...


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have seen the Seawolf mentioned a few times. To be honest I know little about this watch other than trying it on at an AD and liking the look of it. Why do you like it?


----------



## cummje (Sep 17, 2007)

Cleans Up said:


> I'm often amazed that more "hardcore" divers aren't titanium, after all it's anti-oxidant (always slightly oxidized?) nature make it a great match for anyone regularly in salt water. I don't have any watches to add to the list as the IWC's tend to be my "pick of the litter". In the affordable catagory seiko used to make a solar/Ti that I still lust after, the sbcb 009, among others (stolen photo
> 
> And who could forget the omega, not the best tool out there but one of the finest looking ever imo


Seriously, Omega quit making these, right? Why? Best looking Ti out there in my opinion (In the not super expensive category).


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

I am not sure about what the greatest is but I like Titanium and have had a few pretty nice ones over the years. Seiko 600m Quartz Tuna, Breitling Avenger Seawolf, Sinn EZM1, Seiko 600m Spring Drive, Seiko Samurai, GP Seahawk II Pro, Omega Seamaster Ti, Citizen 4x4, Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL, and maybe something that I have forgotten about. I don't know what is the greatest but my favorite is this one.


----------



## WJBecker (Sep 24, 2009)

I only have the one, but I love this watch. It wears very well for a 45mm and keeps excellent time.

My CX Swiss Military


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

My vote would be the Panerai 25


----------



## tomchr (Jun 18, 2011)

42mm wide and 12mm thick, the PD/IWC Ocean 2000 has superb ergonomics and readability without sacrificing capability. A minimalistic and elegant design with military history.

Other divers are typically quite clumsy and heavy, usually equipped with a plain bezel insert and a superfluous helium valve. All this to give an "impression" of robustness and strength.o|


If only someone would do a reedition.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

the last 2...


----------



## energyarts (Mar 25, 2008)

Breitling Avenger SeaWolf, the rest are just ok.


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I need to ask the question again because I have yet hear why do people like this diver? I'm not asking this in a derogatory fashion I'm just curious because I don't know anything about it.



energyarts said:


> Breitling Avenger SeaWolf, the rest are just ok.


----------



## chromehead (Jun 24, 2008)

from a non owner's pov

i love the amount of details put into the tool theme watch, such as the bezel, crown, raised arabics and matte blue dial. hands are just right.

your usual breitling is so flashy with plenty of polished parts especially the bracelet but this strikes to me as a nice change. the choice of titanium finishing totally complements the other details for the low profile serious tool watch look. to me they manage to make the crowded dial look nice in a way.

only peeve would be the lack of applied branding and the strength of the lume


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

David Woo said:


> the last 2...


David, great looking watches and me likes both of them.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

I've owned two Avenger Seawolfs (four if you count the very similar chrono version). Their strengths would be a very sharp dial, impressive depth rating, comfort on the wrist, COSC movement and excellent build quality. Yet I'd rate the IWC Bund and Citizen 1000m Pro higher as dive watches for their ergonomics, legibility and features (e.g. push to turn bezels).

Here is a closeup photo of an AS taken at a 15' safety stop at 1055 in Turks & Caicos - the red on the seconds is barely visible in these highly favorable circumstances. At arm's length, the red was black.


----------



## tacticalpen (Nov 8, 2010)

My 2 personal favs:

TAWATEC Titan in PVD, just a great tool watch:









and the Oris TT1, the thinner version specifically as I don't like the new one:


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree with tacticalpen. I have the Tawatec Titanium diver, and on an Isofrane strap it has to be one of the best tool watches. Large face with proper 12/24 HR numbers, Tritium tubes, and Quartz. After 8 months daily use it is still one of my favorites.

Akitadog


----------



## buddy13 (Sep 1, 2007)

It may bot be ther greatest for everyone,but for me this one has absolutely no competition as the ultimate dive watch...titanium or not...


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

To me, the IWC 3536 is just the flat out best looking diver ever so that's my pick even though I own the ss version.


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Alright... close this thread... perfect size at 44mm but wears smaller on my 6.75" wrist. Super-accurate, very light, comfortable, dresses up and down, and flies under the radar or brand snobs. Performed flawlessly at the beach being buried in sand, rocks, banged against door jambs, walls, etc. 
Best watch I've ever owned.


----------



## jfbclub (Aug 13, 2012)

fellali said:


> B&M Capeland XXL Yellow Ti is not bad either!


 Ditto,cause it's a little different.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

+1

I wish Seiko would make a GS SD diver with a GMT function.



clarencek said:


> Alright... close this thread... perfect size at 44mm but wears smaller on my 6.75" wrist. Super-accurate, very light, comfortable, dresses up and down, and flies under the radar or brand snobs. Performed flawlessly at the beach being buried in sand, rocks, banged against door jambs, walls, etc.
> Best watch I've ever owned.
> 
> View attachment 499774


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

Quite a easy choice when you think about it.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Hublot 4000m.*


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Really surprised so many are picking the Seawolf while it may be a quality time piece cant imagine actually diving with it, no lume, a bezel that's very hard to turn.


----------



## crownpuller (Jun 8, 2012)

Nishant said:


> Seawolf .... case closed !


What he said !


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

hks3sgte said:


> Easy... the very first.... Seiko 6159 600m
> 
> Why? Cuz its the first to have many innovations that most dive watches don't have today





namor said:


> The Seiko 6159-7010 600M diver was the best titanium diver in its day without question. The 36,000 bph 6159 movement was superb: I wore one for over twenty years without any maintenance and it still kept COSC level time. It's design was so good that it didn't need a HRV for saturation diving, and it was, in those days, hands down the most rugged mechanical watch you could wear. It was BIG, though, and tended to hit thiings alot...
> 
> The IWC line that became the ti Aquatimers can justifiably claim, at a minimum, a share of the crown as best ti divers of all time. Superlative movements, 2000M depth rating, 60ATM internal pressure rating (!), great wrist presence, incredible engineering tolerances, and unique good looks all help. Plus, the best and most innnovative bracelet ever made! Too bad IWC chose to drop them...


I definitely vote for these "very first"


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Nishant said:


> Seawolf .... case closed !


Wanna bet?



















Let's see any Breitling do this:










Or this: [Borrowed pic]


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

A MattR of Time said:


> Wanna bet?
> 
> Let's see any Breitling do this:
> 
> Or this: [Borrowed pic]


-1 on your 1000m Autozilla

+1 on 3000m of Sea loving Seawolf









Forum Runner App


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

My Cx 20,000 is my favorite as well as my only titanium watch. I like this watch because the lite weight titanium makes it very comfortable for its size. It's also the deepest rated watch ever available.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

I second that choice for the Sea Hawk Pro. Ergonomic and wonderfully legible.

What did it for me was when I used to work in watch repair. The only times our watchmaker got really excited about working on a movement was when he opened up GPs! We worked on everything...loads of Panerai, Rolex, Breitling (never understood why people covet them so), IWC, the list goes on..but GPs spoke to this little guy. Makes me miss mine!


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

My choice is the JLC mcdc.
1000m chrono with heart beat measuring function.


----------



## broker1998 (Aug 17, 2008)

As you asked for the greatest ever...
To me, the one and only titanium dive watch to have in a small and precise collection is the IWC Aquatimer ref. 3536, a real classic.


----------



## pear (Oct 26, 2009)

This one!

















Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

monoblock titanium case , 3000m, tritium... Ball DeepQuest


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)

Another vote for the Seiko SBDB001.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Surprised no one mentioned the new contender from Tudor. It checks all the boxes.










*Tudor Pelagos*


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Dievas Vortex. Simplicity at its best. 500m rated too. Perfect for anything.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Another vote for the IWC Aquatimer 3536-02. The design is enduring. The rating of 2000 meters is impressive, particularly given the watch's rather low profile and no helium relief valve. It is extraordinarily comfortable and its timekeeping accuracy is likewise very, very impressive.*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Ti Seawolf hands down.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Guarionex said:


> -1 on your 1000m Autozilla
> 
> +1 on 3000m of Sea loving Seawolf
> 
> ...


Like that extra, superfulous 2000m means diddly squat in the real world. Unlike fantastic, all night lasting lume, IN-HOUSE movement, Duratect coating, being able to clean under the bezel yourself, and the most secure stap mounting system ever developed. All for about a grand.

Game, set, match.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

A MattR of Time said:


> Like that extra, superfulous 2000m means diddly squat in the real world. Unlike fantastic, all night lasting lume, IN-HOUSE movement, Duratect coating, being able to clean under the bezel yourself, and the most secure stap mounting system ever developed. All for about a grand.
> 
> Game, set, match.


A simple rinse under tap water cleans my secure "non removable on the fly" bezel and pretty much all other dive watches with no issues. Protective coating on a watch is pretty cool,but i kind of like the battle scars a dive watch gets when used unless you bothered by small marks on your tool watch. All night lasting Lume? Well I guess if you live in darkness and do not sleep at all the then this would benefit, otherwise standard Lume time would be enough. Secure straps? Zulu type straps are pretty secure and can be easily swapped out. Now rubber straps, they start to deteriorate after time and then comes the search for a specific only type rubber strap. The titanium bracelet on the other wrist which is non corrosive will outlast your secure rubber strap mounting mechanism. Game, Seawolf eats zilla

















Forum Runner App


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

While there are some good watches in this thread the Oris ProDiver Date is the greatest IMHO


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Girard-Perregaux Seahawk II Pro 3000m would be the ONE ultimate Ti diver, but I doubt I could have one.

For now I am waiting a "second hand like brand new" Benarus Megalodon IV which is also a hell of a Ti diver !
And these are the ones I have actually in my collection : Seiko 5 Atlas "Stealth", Citizen Promaster...


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

Stensbjerg said:


> GP Sea Hawk and Seiko Marinemaster 600m SD would also be on my greatest ever list.


Both are great watches. I owned the Seiko but yearned for more heft from a watch that big. I have always wanted to try the Sea Hawk, and came close last year to getting one, but I prefer it on its bracelet, which is hard to find and quite expensive.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

that titanium IWC and the Seawolf would be my choices, both are so simple, yet so beautiful in their design....I have never warmed up to autozilla, tuna, etc. I think they are absolutely hideous to look at...but as they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I have to vote Pelagos 



























sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamecock (Jan 15, 2008)

My Current one:

















My old Ocean 7 American


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I truly wish that, for me, "the greatest titanium dive watch" existed. I'd buy it and retreat from this insane collecting. Unfortunately the "greatest" for me varies with my wants for the day (comfort, presence, readability, lume, bling, etc, etc). Fortunately I've collected enough to somewhat satisfy these variable wants -- at least for the next week or two.


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

ENNEBI&#8230;


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Pooley said:


> ENNEBI&#8230;


I have one of those.

















Forum Runner App


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

72 replies & ONLY Deacon211 got then CORRECT answer!Why?1:It's ORANGE!2:It's DOXA Orange!3:Tritium lume RULES the night!Doxa Sub800Ti Professional!!!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> 72 replies & ONLY Deacon211 got then CORRECT answer!Why?1:It's ORANGE!2:It's DOXA Orange!3:Tritium lume RULES the night!Doxa Sub800Ti Professional!!!


Your passion for orange never ceases to amaze me.....

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

Goodmorning,
i do beleive the best titanium watch ever made is like mine, IWC Ocean 2000!


----------



## scubafox (Nov 2, 2010)

Goodmorning,
i do beleive the best titanium watch ever made is like mine, IWC Ocean 2000!

View attachment 810201
View attachment 810207
View attachment 810209


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Seawolf


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

The Oris Meistertaucher 44mm................










On bracelet, not my picture









Have a great day!

Eric


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: small correction...first titanium diver*

can't say whether it is the greatest but I enjoy it sooooo much.


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: small correction...first titanium diver*

I love what's been referred to previously as both the Oris TT1 and the Oris Meistertaucher 44mm. Not sure which is correct, but it's gorgeous, and looks, well, solid.

And, though I normally don't find the Aquaracer's styling to be all that appealing (or black watches to be all that appealing), the Aquaracer Full Black is one good-looking watch, and probably my favorite titanium diver, ahah.








I mean... Look at it! (picture borrowed from Calibre11.com)


----------



## DuDro (Jul 13, 2008)

Great thread...I think (we) need to separate this discussion into "Best Above Water" and "Best Below Water"...


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

DuDro said:


> Great thread...I think (we) need to separate this discussion into "Best Above Water" and "Best Below Water"...


I don't think it'll help 

"Greatest ever" threads are very unlikely to end in consensus ...


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

JLC-MC-D-GMT


----------



## Pooley (Aug 26, 2012)

Kaventsmann Hadal Explorer&#8230; only one piece made&#8230; tested to 600 atm

Hadal Explorer - Kaventsmann Uhren


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Some real beauties posted. I myself LOVE ti watches. Very comfy and easy to wear regardless of size due to the weight savings.

Here are my Ti's

H20 Kalmar (brushed and DLC)










My grail - Ball Mad Cow.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Omega 2232.80 Titanium. The best blue on a dial (electric blue). Color changes like the colors of the Caribbean. Enjoy!


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hate to be redundant, but another vote for the Seawolf Avenger. In an effort to answer the OP's question as to why, hear are MY thoughts...

It is perfectly sized and proportioned. 44 x 22 x 17 with a very balanced weight. The titanium really softens the typical flash of Breitling. Raised numerals on the dial pop with the outside AR. The framed lug ends of the case make it versatile with any strap combo. IMO the ONLY thing that could be better on the watch is the lume.


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

Some great watches in this thread.

Even if I got to pick, I personally don't think there is a clear winner... my favourites:
The Breitling in post 15 (and I don't normally like Breitling)
The Grand Seiko in post 41
The Tudor in post 58

I must say, I'm enjoying the Titan C a lot. The weight is perfect. I haven't owned all the others of course


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Davidhu said:


> I definitely vote for these "very first"
> 
> View attachment 803190


And, that is a collection!


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Borrowed from Obsidian
Rare hard to find combo and model of an Omega SMP Chrono Diver
and this(borrowed from Blowers Jewellers UK;


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

shorinjikempo said:


> And, that is a collection!


Hi shorinjikempo

Thanks for kind words.


----------



## tomsimac (Jul 3, 2011)

Chuckle


----------



## flati (Jan 17, 2011)

Man, I want one of these beautiful titanium watches so badly but most of these are so outta my price range for an everyday "work" watch. : (


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

flati said:


> Man, I want one of these beautiful titanium watches so badly but most of these are so outta my price range for an everyday "work" watch. : (


You could take a look at Citizen's offerings.
Their Air Diver series is good for the price. Duratect titanium (3 or 4 times more scratch resistant than ss), eco-drive and ratcheting extension.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL. If that's what it takes for you to justify the price of that desk diver and sleep at night.



Guarionex said:


> A simple rinse under tap water cleans my secure "non removable on the fly" bezel and pretty much all other dive watches with no issues. Protective coating on a watch is pretty cool,but i kind of like the battle scars a dive watch gets when used unless you bothered by small marks on your tool watch. All night lasting Lume? Well I guess if you live in darkness and do not sleep at all the then this would benefit, otherwise standard Lume time would be enough. Secure straps? Zulu type straps are pretty secure and can be easily swapped out. Now rubber straps, they start to deteriorate after time and then comes the search for a specific only type rubber strap. The titanium bracelet on the other wrist which is non corrosive will outlast your secure rubber strap mounting mechanism. Game, Seawolf eats zilla
> 
> View attachment 804289
> 
> ...


----------



## MrGone (May 26, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> LOL. If that's what it takes for you to justify the price of that desk diver and sleep at night.


Do either of you two guys actually dive with your watches. If you're going to have a 'trouser-snake' measuring contest, let's make it real. Who's done the dives _with_ the watch to back up the argument

:-d


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

MrGone said:


> Do either of you two guys actually dive with your watches. If you're going to have a 'trouser-snake' measuring contest, let's make it real. Who's done the dives _with_ the watch to back up the argument
> 
> :-d


Take that. Seawolf near the water.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't know about y'all.

200m is more than deep enough for me. I don't dive and shower once a week, whether I need to or not.

SK045P


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

MrGone said:


> Do either of you two guys actually dive with your watches. If you're going to have a 'trouser-snake' measuring contest, let's make it real. Who's done the dives _with_ the watch to back up the argument
> 
> :-d


according to a dive instructor I spoke with a couple weeks ago....95% of serious divers don't dive with anything over a $300-$400 watch at most..even then it would be just a backup for a dive computer so these arguments always give me a good chuckle...guys sitting on the couch or at their desk arguing that their watch is better "spec'd" to dive..lol


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

pz93c said:


> I don't know about y'all.
> 
> 200m is more than deep enough for me. I don't dive and shower once a week, whether I need to or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

The Oris Maldives LE is my only titanium watch... 
Maybe not the greatest one ever built, but for sure it's beautiful, and a very good value!


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

Fomenko said:


> pz93c said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about y'all.
> ...


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

For me it's the Dievas Vortex. The crown place for a Ti watch is ideal but I just love the overall simple design as well.










With the Seawolf coming in a close 2nd place.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Fomenko said:


> The Oris Maldives LE is my only titanium watch...
> Maybe not the greatest one ever built, but for sure it's beautiful, and a very good value!


+1 on the Oris Maldives!









.


----------



## Gutto (May 25, 2012)

As daft as it may sound Id go with the Sami, I just love the style of that watch, nice clean lines, great looking bezel also.


----------



## fengpost (Sep 27, 2012)

No love for Pita Oceana?


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

So many beautiful watches! Not sure why the Breitling o philes are so determinedly 'case closed' tho, maybe because of Breitling bashers. That said, the Brietlings in this thread are goreous ... also, surprised no fifty fathoms ...

Here is my only ti watch, im a massive fan


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

maybe not the greatest, but this one puts a smile on my face everytime I wear it :

Blue Orca :

View attachment 1007781


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

Panerai 025E tritium dial.









.


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a Ti Seawolf and love it...but I would choose my Pelagos if forced to pick.


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

I disagree. I'd pick your Seawolf over that Tudor.
Just my personal opinion but Tudor has always been a "wanted a Rolex but couldn't swing it so I got this instead" type watch.
No disrespect just my personal opinion and observations over the years reading about the reasons why people purchased Tudor "Sub" or "Daytona" etc.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

panerai7 said:


> Just my personal opinion but Tudor has always been a "wanted a Rolex but couldn't swing it so I got this instead" type watch.
> No disrespect just my personal opinion and observations over the years reading about the reasons why people purchased Tudor "Sub" or "Daytona" etc.


I would agree with you to some degree with older Tudor models, but modern Tudor (aka Black Bay, Pelagos, Heritage, etc) stand on their own and are a big hit with the WIS community. Whereas the modern direction Rolex has taken is to cater more to the higher end luxury segment for those that like to over pay for the brand label as status symbols, and neither new nor interesting designs (aka Sky Dweller). But hey, it's a Rolex... #thumbsup


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

I see your point, you're right I was basing my opinion on the older models
I do like the look of Pelagos.

Edit: I just read this article, sounds like an ineresting watch, sorry if it's a repost
http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/tudor-pelagos-review


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Did dive with the 4 below (scuba dive)
- Helson Gauge - titanium case
- Tawatec EODiver - titanium black PVD
- Dievas Vortex
- Lumtec Supercombat - Titanium bead blasted (not a diver / more a tactical field watch)

The most versatile and functional : Vortex - used to be a favorite
The 'coolest' : Helson Gauge


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

panerai7 said:


> I disagree. I'd pick your Seawolf over that Tudor.
> Just my personal opinion but Tudor has always been a "wanted a Rolex but couldn't swing it so I got this instead" type watch.
> No disrespect just my personal opinion and observations over the years reading about the reasons why people purchased Tudor "Sub" or "Daytona" etc.


My Pelagos purchase decision was based a lot on the fact that it WAS NOT a Sub. I wanted a black dial classic diver in the sub style. I appreciate the quality offered by the Rolex/Tudor company, but the Submariner to me is way too "Texas timex"...the watch that the cheesy guy who knows nothing about watches gets to try to impress girls at the bar. The guy who gets a Porsche (pronounced por-shh) as doesn't know which end the motor is in. I found the Pelagos to be an awesome modern interpretation of the sub design without all of the negative (to me anyway, I know I'm stereotyping) baggage that comes with a sub. I like that its relatively stealth also, most people don't know anything about it.

I dont hate Rolex by the way, my next aquisition may be a polar explorer. However subs are too "everyone has one" for me.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Has No Left said:


> but the Submariner to me is way too "Texas timex"...the watch that the cheesy guy who knows nothing about watches gets to try to impress girls at the bar. The guy who gets a Porsche (pronounced por-shh) as doesn't know which end the motor is in.


That's an assumption and a wrong one at that and a pretty ignorant one at best.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Hahaha, nice thread Anybody who posted a picture of the 'best ever' diver with a leather strap should be disqualified from an opinion here LOL

FWIW, I vote Rolex Deep Sea Oh wait, that isn't titanium ah, who cares, hahaha...


----------



## Has No Left (Jan 29, 2012)

Memphis1 said:


> That's an assumption and a wrong one at that and a pretty ignorant one at best.


Fully admit its based on a stereotype and probably untrue. I have personal baggage as the only 6-7 people I know personally that have a Sub fit that image to a tee.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

To me, this Charmex Swiss Military CX 20,000ft is the greatest titanium watch ever built. Aside from this watches specifications, what I find impressive is the amount of titanium used. The CX's, case, bracelet and clasp is all solid, machined Ti. As well as being the greatest titanium watch ever built, it may contain the greatest amount of titanium ever used in a watch. Not that I believe in quantity over quality, but there is a lot of watch to like here and you are really able to appreciate the look and feel of the titanium because there is so much of it.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Girard-Perregaux Seahawk II Pro 3000m would be the ONE ultimate Ti diver, but I doubt I could have one.
> 
> For now I am waiting a "second hand like brand new" Benarus Megalodon IV which is also a hell of a Ti diver !
> And these are the ones I have actually in my collection : Seiko 5 Atlas "Stealth", Citizen Promaster...


Now that I have received my Meg Ti since almost 6 months (thanks to Pedro44) I would vote for it as the winner : 2500m WR, great blue lume, bezel that should be easy to use with gloves, great presence on the wrist, nice weight...

But still I like my Seiko 5 Atlas "Stealth" and my Citizen Promaster... and I still hope to have one day a Girard-Perregaux Seahawk II Pro 3000m and also dream of a Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL...


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Medusa said:


> To me, this Charmex Swiss Military CX 20,000ft is the greatest titanium watch ever built. Aside from this watches specifications, what I find impressive is the amount of titanium used. The CX's, case, bracelet and clasp is all solid, machined Ti. As well as being the greatest titanium watch ever built, it may contain the greatest amount of titanium ever used in a watch. Not that I believe in quantity over quality, but there is a lot of watch to like here and you are really able to appreciate the look and feel of the titanium because there is so much of it.


This really might be it Agree. Seriously overbuilt "weapons-grade" titanium diver!!!


----------



## robuhr (Jan 27, 2013)

Seiko Darth Tuna-the first and the best ti- dive watch


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

watchimus said:


> Did dive with the 4 below (scuba dive)
> - Helson Gauge - titanium case
> - Tawatec EODiver - titanium black PVD
> - Dievas Vortex
> ...


Love the Original Gauge fixed bezel; here's mine


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Maybe not the greatest but sure as hell the COOLEST..........b-)

Pics not mine.....*


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Another vote for the Breitling Avenger Seawolf.

I hope someday we see a Rolex Submariner in Titanium.


----------



## WhiteOUT (Oct 9, 2013)

Panerai 351.. dirty dial and golden hands..


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

IMHO would personally rank IWC GST Aquatimer as the greatest titanium dive watch ever built. 

As pointed out already several times, the very first all titanium dive watch was IWC Porsche Design Ocean 2000. From the IWC Porsche Design Ocean 2000, IWC developed the great line of IWC Ocean Bund watches:

1) Die Kampfschwimmer Uhr; Wristwatch for Combat Swimmers, IWC reference numbers 3314-01 and 3319-01 were introduced in 1983. Ref.3314-01 has NSN 6645-12-199-5070 & ref. 3319-01 has NSN 6645-12-344-0903. Both use IWC quartz movement caliber 2250.

2) Die Waffentaucher Uhr; Wristwatch for Attack Divers, IWC reference numbers 3501-01, 3509-01 and 3529-01 were introduced in 1983 (3501-01 & 3509-01) and in 1984 (3529-01). Ref. 3501-01 has NSN 6645-12-197-8096 and IWC movement caliber 375. Later models, ref. 3509-01 has two NSN numbers NSN 6645-12-197-8096 & NSN 6645-12-197-9681 and ref. 3529-01 has NSN 6645-12-339-1536, use IWC movement caliber 37521. Both calibers 375 and 37521 are based on ETA 2892.

3) Die Minentaucher Uhr; Wristwatch for Mine Divers, low-magnetic-field tested (STANAG 2897), IWC reference number 3519-1 was introduced in 1983. Ref. 3519-1 has NSN 6645-12-199-3503 and IWC movement caliber 3755AM, which is also based on ETA 2892.

Thererfore, all in all, two quartz versions and five automatic versions of the Ocean Bund were made:

NSN 6645-12-199-5070 is for IWC Amag Combat Swimmers (Quartz, cal. 2250 & IWC Ref.3314-01)
NSN 6645-12-344-0903 is for IWC Amag Combat Swimmers (Quartz, cal. 2250 & IWC Ref. 3319-01)
NSN 6645-12-197-8096 is for IWC Amag Attack Divers (Auto, cal. 375 & IWC Ref. 3501-01)
NSN 6645-12-197-8096 is for IWC Amag Attack Divers (Auto, cal. 37521 & IWC Ref. 3509-01)
NSN 6645-12-197-9681 is for IWC Amag Attack Divers (Auto, cal. 37521 & IWC Ref. 3509-01)
NSN 6645-12-339-1536 is for IWC Amag Attack Divers (Auto, cal. 37521 & IWC Ref. 3529-01)
NSN 6645-12-199-3503 is for IWC Extra Amag Mine Divers (Auto, cal. 3755AM & IWC Ref. 3519-1)

IWC was losing money on each Ocean 2000 and Ocean Bund produced, hence plus due to the end of collaboration with Porsche, the IWC/Porsche Design lineup (Ocean 2000/Ocean Bund watches) was phased out in 1996-97.

Then however, from the IWC Ocean Bund watches IWC developed even better and modernized line of IWC divers; GST Aquatimer 2000 Automatics watches, which were introduced in 1997. The production of GST Aquatimers started in 1998 and GST means Gold, Steel & Titanium. GST Aquatimer 2000 Automatic lineup:

1) Titanium GST Aquatimer, only black dial version, IWC reference number 3536-01.

2) Steel GST Aquatimer, black dial version, IWC reference number 3536-02.

3) Steel GST Aquatimer, white/silver dial version with gold plated hands and indices, IWC reference number 3536-03. This is the so called bling, bling luxury segment GST Aquatimer, but despite that it's also function diver.

4) Gold GST Aquatimer was never made, since gold isn't strong enough to stand the high pressures and gold watch would also weight too much. 

All GST Aquatimers have IWC caliber 37524 movements based on ETA 2892-A2. IWC cal. 37524 movement is improved and significantly enhanced by IWC over Ocean Bund's caliber 375, 37521 and 3755AM movements. All GST Aquatimers have WR 2000m, but were actually pressure tested at 320 ATM i.e. 3200m. GST Aquatimers are notable for their clean, no-nonsense design and functional bezel; GST Aquatimers are prime example of the form follows the function principle tool diver watches, they are not luxury segment divers nor status symbols. The GST Aquatimer was the “true Deep One” whilst the name was given to another IWC special diving watch within the GST lineup. Today, the features of GST Aquatimers are copied in almost all contemporary diver watches, just check the dials, hands, indices, cases, materials and looks.

Only about 6,000 pieces of GST Aquatimers were produced during 1998 - 2002, i.e. 1,200 GST Aquatimer watches annually; these figures include IWC GST Deep One watches too. 1,000 IWC GST Deep One watches were produced between 1999 - 2001. Therefore circa 5,000 other IWC GSTs, 3536-01, 3536-02 and 3536-03, were manufactured, out of which 300 pieces were IWC GST 3536-03s and I would speculate that respectively 2,350 pieces each IWC GST 3536-01s and IWC GST 3536-02s were made evenly. Thus, only approximately 2,350 titanium IWC GST Aquatimers, 3536-01, were ever made - quite an exclusive watch. Furthermore, it should be remembered that IWC GST Aquatimers were the last diver watches designed by the independent IWC before the takeover of the Richemont Group in 2000. Hence, roughly about half of the GST Aquatimers were produced before the takeover and the last half under the new management. However, IWC was losing money on each titanium GST Aquatimer produced and this in turn ultimately led to the discontinuing the GST Aquatimer lineup in 2002. Therefore, GST Aquatimers and particularly titanium GST Aquatimers cannot be viewed as overpriced luxury segment divers nor brand label status symbols as many other hi-end divers surely can.

With a ground-breaking all titanium construction technology at the time, 2000m depth rating & 60ATM internal pressure rating achieved in a merely 14mm thick case with incredible engineering tolerances, a superlative accurate movement, a new unique sleek no-nonsense tool look and with the best divers' bracelet (only Omega's legendary 9 piece link bracelet and Blancpain's bracelet may match it) plus already excellent performance history of its predecessors (Ocean 2000 and Ocean Bund) both below and above water, IWC GST Aquatimer is the greatest titanium dive watch ever built - the true titan of the deep.

Runner ups for the greatest titanium dive watch ever built are:

Seiko Hi-Beat 600m Pro Diver, ref. 6159-022. The world’s first production titanium wristwatch, introduced in 1975. Seiko Hi-Beat 600M Pro Diver was the best titanium divers' watch in its day without question. A big, bad and ugly, but true performer deep down under.

Omega SMP Titanium with 9 piece link bracelet, well ahead of its competitors. Omega SMP maybe by far the most beautiful diver watch ever built, but the beauty is also deceiving, since SMPs are tough as hell and 9 piece link bracelet is one of the best along with IWC's and Blancpain's bracelets. The titanium version of the classic diver has an excellent tensile strength and is very comfortable to wear.

Citizen Air Diver Series diver watches made of Duratec titanium and having superb Eco-Drive movements. Perhaps pioneers of a new technological era with ecological movements of the future.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Give this thread another few years for people to come around - I still think the Pelagos is a classic-in-the-making. Easily the most compelling Ti watch to come around in a long time. Impressive engineering, bulletproof build quality, and superb finishing in a package that isn't comically over-the-top like a lot of Ti watches in similar realms.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

dinexus said:


> Give this thread another few years for people to come around - I still think the Pelagos is a classic-in-the-making. Easily the most compelling Ti watch to come around in a long time. Impressive engineering, bulletproof build quality, and superb finishing in a package that isn't comically over-the-top like a lot of Ti watches in similar realms.


I agree that the Pelagos is one of the best designed titanium dive watches to come along in a long time, and the first one to challenge the Titanium IWC GST Aquatimer 3536. I got to take a real good look at it last month and it is a really great package. It almost seems like the watch (well at least the case, bezel, and clasp) that IWC would have made in an alternate non-richemont timeline. By my mark, the IWC has the edge in the movement, case, bracelet, and dial design. The Pelagos' is ahead in the bezel, crown, and clasp. I think if the Pelagos came with a 2892, it would be a first rate contender, but as it is, I think the pedestrian 2824 movement drops it just a notch beneath the IWC overall.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

enkidu said:


> By my mark, the IWC has the edge in the movement, case, bracelet, and dial design. The Pelagos' is ahead in the bezel, crown, and clasp. I think if the Pelagos came with a 2892, it would be a first rate contender, but as it is, I think the pedestrian 2824 movement drops it just a notch beneath the IWC overall.


Dunno about the case execution or dial design (though I'm admittedly a huge sucker for the polarizing snowflake handset), but I totally agree - the Pelagos movement is a complete miss.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

dinexus said:


> Dunno about the case execution or dial design (though I'm admittedly a huge sucker for the polarizing snowflake handset), but I totally agree - the Pelagos movement is a complete miss.


I really like the Pelagos' snowflake dial and hands (unlike the half baked Black Bay), I just like the classic GST AT dial more. Tons of current dive and pilot watches were influenced by the design.


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

A few more points on IWC GST Aquatimer. It is notable because of its titanium (Ti) construction, 2000m depth rating (truly 3200m depth rating) sans helium valve and the fact that it's one of the last pre-Richemont designs from the IWC. It was available from around 1998 to around 2004 and produced during 1998 - 2002. The 3536-01 has a clean Teutonic military look.

The dial on the Aquatimer is a very basic black and white design with great legibility. The date disc itself is a dial-matching black with white writing. The only negative issue is that there is no AR and glare can crop up; but one can live with it. Earlier GST Aquatimers used Tritium for the 12:00 and pip while using luminova for the other areas and were marked T Swiss T. Later versions used luminova all over. It should be noted that if the watch were sent to IWC and the dial were changed, an all Superluminova dial would be used.

The bezel on the 3536 must be pushed in towards the wrist in order to turn. It's unidirectional with 60 clicks per rotation. The bezel is knurled all the way around except for an area that just out around the 12:00 bezel pip. The area adds a little character to the otherwise stark appearance. The double row knurling around the rest of the bezel looks fantastic and solid. Numbers on the bezel are raised and surrounded by a sunken black-colored area. It's a serious look with nice readability. The bezel must be pushed in to use. This spring-loaded design (an unique technical innovation at the time) inherently creates a gap between the bezel and the case where dirt and debris may become lodged. The bezel is easily removed with a tiny screwdriver and screws seen just below the bezel.

The Ti case is a very simple design with nice lugs that show a little character on the sides with indentations. Lugs are also thru-hole. Case back has a great submarine motif and is finished flawlessly. Crown is unguarded screw-down type and comes with the old-school fish symbol. IWC replaces these with the newer style insignia crowns if serviced.

The entire bracelet has the matte finish, this tool watch look is great. Every link has thru-holes, the underside is where the watch becomes an engineer's dream. Each center link has a small circle inside. This circle is basically a button, that can be pushed with the provided metal pointer or even a small wooden skewer, and it pushes out the link pins for simple removal. It's amazing, ingenious and works very quickly. Regarding adjustability, every link can be removed independently, but there is no micro adjustability on the bracelet or clasp. The clasp is a simple folding clasp with button-actuated opening. It's slim, unobtrusive and very well-made (all in Ti) but there is no wetsuit extension. The durability of the button actuator and the rivet that the closure clicks onto can be questioned, however they are tough and last, but will inadvertently pop open the clasp. A velcro or rubber strap may be ordered (not cheaply) from IWC that provide quicker adjustment for dives, etc...NATO's or Zulus would be hard to use with GST Aquatimer due to the the use of non normal link pins.

As far as comfort, the result is fantastic, since the 3536-01 Ti watches and their bracelet are the best there are, the most comfortable watches besides BP FF's and Omega SMPs with 9 piece link bracelets.

IWC really pioneered the use of Ti (see attached links) in its Porsche Design watches. On the 3536, there was a lot of work and research done that concentrated on the matte finish of the Ti, the hardness and overall quality of the construction. The 3536-01 watch was a money loser due to the money spent and the high rejection rate. As said already the Richemont Group took over IWC in 2000 and Georges Kern took over the CEO position in 2002. Kern believed that the entire modelling-up needed spiffing up and also that having rotating new model lines was important, much like auto manufacturers do. It took two years to get up to speed and in the interim there were some smaller fine-tuning. Because 3536-01 TI watch was a money loser for the company, the whole GST line-up was discontinued in 2002, when Kern took over the management of the IWC and within two year interim period, 2002 - 2004, the last produced GST Aquatimers were sold out. Then the entire Aquatimer line was redesigned in 2004.

The 3536-01 Ti watch stems from a time when watchmakers were experimenting with "space age" materials and really made some extra ordinary things. From IWC's perspective, it represents a piece from their halcyon days before things become a whole lot flashier...

The 3536-01 Ti is unique, low-key, extremely capable diver watch. It's so simple, elegant and light, yet rated to 2000m (actual WR 3200m); it's a true engineering solution which should appeal to watch enthuastics all around globe - the true titan of the deep and therefore, the greatest titanium dive watch ever built!

Just my 2 Cents

Some useful links:

Carlos Perez's excellent classic article on titanium diver's watches and their development: Titans Of The Deep [12/10/02] - TimeZone

Ascending to New Depths A History of IWC's Diving Watches: IWC's Diving Watches

The IWC cal. 32524 in the Aquatimer and Facts by G. J. Buhyoff aka Time Flies: http://www.timezone.com/library/coma...81558435961807

IWC 37524 movement: https://watchotaku.atlassian.net/wiki/display/swr/IWC+37524

The Titanium Sisters: The Titanium Sisters - Part 1 [12/17/02] - TimeZone

IWC SCHAFFHAUSEN GST AQUATIMER A review by Damon, Marc & Kyle: IWC Aquatimer REVIEW, Home!

Statussymbol auf Tauchstation IWC GST Aquatimer (Ref. 3536): DIVE (into) WATCHES - the IWC GST Aquatimer - and the History of IWC's Dive Watches

Ocean Bunds: The IWC Porsche Design Ocean Bund has a special place in IWC collectors

The Little Engine that Could - An in depth look at the ETA 2892 by A. Watchmaker: An indepth look at the ETA 2892 and An Indepth look at the ETA 2892 - Part 2

A Comparison of ETA Movements - Some Other Differences by Walt Odets: A Comparison of ETA Movements - TimeZone

Pressure at depth: CalcTool: Pressure at depth calculator


----------



## uwsearch (Dec 22, 2012)

my favorite too, on its original "Katalog" :


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

OP should have laid some ground rules... If a watch has no or weak lume its not really a functional diver unless your snorkeling < Ba Bye Breitling Seawolf>...If it does not have a diver bezel your gonna drown unless you wear another diver watch  So most of those Italians are off the table....That should shorten the list a tad


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

After owning about 2 dozen Ti divers covering things from GP, Breitling, Omega, IWC, Ball, Doxa...including Grand Seiko I can say that the Seiko 600 Marine Master Spring Drive GMT is the best Ti diver made. It was miles ahead of it's time when it was introduced. Being a Spring Drive you'll need thermo quartz to match it's accuracy. The continuous sweep second hand will have you staring. Seiko put a slight bevel on the edge of the crystal that paints a dot for each hand and you can watch the second hand glide around it. The over sized hands are near dead perfect and have the caping that is a Spring Drive signature item. The GMT hand plays a neat trick on the eyes and disappear into the back ground until your looking for it. The applied markers are classic Seiko and nice and large for easy reading. The Bezel has the saw tooth look to it and can be tuned for feel by using the two hex screws in the middle of the lug that are there to easily remove the bezel for cleaning. Seiko makes the best conventional lume, and only GTLS tubes can get the better of this one. The power reserver is 72 hours so you can take it off Friday and put it on Monday and it has not lost a beat. The 600MM, and it's brother the 300MM were some of the first watches to have a micro extension clasp, and this one still has more adjustment than nearly anything else out there. There was never anything that bothered me on this watch when I wear it. I can't think of any of the other Ti watches I could say this about.









Notice the hands and some of the markers in the crystal edge?


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Great post. Gotta admit, I think the Ti MM600 has the Ti 3536beat in many areas, movement, clasp, lume, etc. and not just edged out like the Pelagos vs the 3536, beat by a country mile. I'll take the IWC case, bezel, and dial though; the MM600 is a little too, uhm, *nice* for me. Heck, I overdosed on the shiny after a week with my Kingston. Speaking of which, there was a MM600 on a custom cut Sinn rubber strap that popped up around here once in a while. Wonder where it is now. 

But as to being the best Ti dive watch, the MM600 is now my current top candidate. Wish it was 5% smaller and destro-izable. Unfortunately, I can't see it fitting my girly 6.75" wrists. Would be more than willing to try one on though. Who knows?


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree. I wanted to leave it open to see how logical peoples choices would be. Yes the Italians are off the table for me too.



Bigjamesdean said:


> OP should have laid some ground rules... If a watch has no or weak lume its not really a functional diver unless your snorkeling < Ba Bye Breitling Seawolf>...If it does not have a diver bezel your gonna drown unless you wear another diver watch  So most of those Italians are off the table....That should shorten the list a tad


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for the epic post. So much good info. The  IWC GST Aquatimer is definitely on my list of watches to see in person. Love the over engineered bracelet, it's a work of art.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

I will have to agree with samanator.

The MM600 has to be the best Ti diver yet.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

No it's not


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Memphis1 said:


> No it's not


Agree to disagree


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

CA Ti


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Pretty self explanatory


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Tuna Spring Drive...

Winner!!


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

I would have to say the Ball DeepQUEST after recently acquiring it. I also owned the JLC Master Compressor Diving GMT and Chronograph, GP Sea Hawk 3000M and Seiko Spring Drive Tuna which I would also rate up there.

In terms of technology, monobloc design, antimagnetic resistance, shock resistance, lume and robust ETA movement, I'd put my money on the DeepQUEST. On dive watches, I don't put any weight into in-house movements because you rarely have a see-through case back to see it, they're no more accurate than modern ETA movements, and you never know how robust they are going to be, especially when in-house movements are designed to be more complicated 'just because'.

Also the Ti finish is far better than any I've seen on any Ti watch, which usually scratch very easily. The DeepQUEST I've had for 2 weeks now, day and night and not one mark anywhere. My previous Pelagos scratched up within 2 hours from rubbing on clothes.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

buzz819 said:


> Tuna Spring Drive...
> 
> Winner!!


I wouldn't disagree having owned it, and missing it


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

dinexus said:


> Give this thread another few years for people to come around - I still think the Pelagos is a classic-in-the-making. Easily the most compelling Ti watch to come around in a long time. Impressive engineering, bulletproof build quality, and superb finishing in a package that isn't comically over-the-top like a lot of Ti watches in similar realms.


The Pealgos is a great watch, but compared to the Ti used in the Ball DeepQUEST there is no competition.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

leicashot said:


> The Pealgos is a great watch, but compared to the Ti used in the Ball DeepQUEST there is no competition.


The Pelagos is a scratch magnet. This is why I haven't considered purchasing one.

The only Ti dive watches I'd consider are from the likes of Citizen, Breitling, and high-end Seiko.
Their offerings are usually more scratch resistant compared to the rest of the competition.


----------



## halfpastone (Dec 27, 2013)

Probably the Seiko MM600 and Citizen Autozilla. In later days the Tudor Pelagos is right up there.


----------



## halfpastone (Dec 27, 2013)

entropy96 said:


> The Pelagos is a scratch magnet. This is why I haven't considered purchasing one.
> 
> The only Ti dive watches I'd consider are from the likes of Citizen, Breitling, and high-end Seiko.
> Their offerings are usually more scratch resistant compared to the rest of the competition.


I found the MM600 to be just as scratch prone as the Pelagos. Neither were bad if looked after but if you're using them for their intended purpose then they'd both mark up.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

halfpastone said:


> I found the MM600 to be just as scratch prone as the Pelagos. Neither were bad if looked after but if you're using them for their intended purpose then they'd both mark up.


If what you say is true, then the Pelagos must be quite scratch resistant as well.

I have a MM600, and it only has a couple of hairline scratches after almost a year of ownership.
I don't baby my watches. I must say the MM600 has endured quite well.


----------



## halfpastone (Dec 27, 2013)

entropy96 said:


> If what you say is true, then the Pelagos must be quite scratch resistant as well.
> 
> I have a MM600, and it only has a couple of hairline scratches after almost a year of ownership.
> I don't baby my watches. I must say the MM600 has endured quite well.


Correct. Mine both were relatively unscathed and I certainly wouldn't tell anyone not to buy one due to the tendency of their titanium to scratch.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Pelagos gets my vote.


----------



## PhilR (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe not two of the BEST, but I think two of the best looking:


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

The Seiko 6159 and Ocean 2000/IWC 3536 win this contest hands down. The Seawolf? Barely registers, IMO, but then to each his or her own.

As for modern divers, I'd have to give an honorable mention to the Blancpain 5000-12C30 Fifty-Fathoms Bathyscaphe in ceramised titanium. The ceramisation process brings the titanium to near-ceramic levels of hardness, while forgoing the brittleness that comes with using a full ceramic case. Not content to stop there, they modified their venerable 120-hr c.1315 movement with a balance wheel crafted from silicium, which allows the Bathyscaphe to use a display back while still retaining full anti-magnetic properties.




It also glows like a torch:


Regards,
Adam


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

It strikes me as rather strange that no one has mentioned (or maybe it has escaped my notice) the Seiko SBDC 007 "Shogun"...

It's all a good diver needs to be, light and über comfortable to wear, very easy to read, wonderful lume, good-solid-accurate movement, low-beat so that it's rather low-maintenance too. Add to the mix that the titanium is brightz with DiaShield, making it more scratch resistant than steel... and a very idiosyncratic design which is classy yet rather understated. All of that for a quite low price!


----------



## WYBaugh (Jan 2, 2011)

Untitled by wybaugh, on Flickr


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

Where does the H2O Kalmar fit in???


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

This is a good one, mayby still not the best. I think that Seiko MM600 is as near to the best as any watch can be. I also like Girard Perregaux Ti divers.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

"The Greatest" isn't necessarily the most expensive. But below I list some others worthy of consideration. I also take pleasure in putting leather straps on them. Rubber sweats and bracelets pull hairs all day long.








Citizen "Orca" Very nice bezel motion. Fine lume.








Reactor Gamma is made in both steel and titanium. 
Very robust. Perhaps a bit ugly.

Reactor's "Never Dark" combines lume and tritium very effectively.
The graph below is a fair representation of how it works.

















The Victorinox Dive Master 500 is available in steel or titanium, with both available auto or quartz. It's very robust and has superb lume, matching the brightest Seikos.

Best,

Alan


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

That Blancpain is deadly. I had not seen it before, thanks for sharing. 

Why do you put the the 6159 over the 7549? My guess is the auto movement and because it was the first tuna? I probably agree with you but I'm also curious if there are some other reasons I am missing?

After reading everyone's posts I still have yet to see a watch that beats the IWC ocean2000 (in my opinion)


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

LOVE that Capeland!!!!



PhilR said:


>


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

nervexpro55 said:


> Pelagos gets my vote.


Mine too, based on looks alone. Gotta go back to the AD to see if I can get along with such a light watch. Never owned titanium and was shocked how lightweight the Pelagos was, given that some of my favorite watches are >200g monsters (46mm Ingy on bracelet; Doxa 600 T-Graph, etc.)


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)

The Ball Nedu hands down! From the high grade titanium to the tritium on the dial and pushers... also its patended helium escape valve built into the crown instead of the side, which I dont fancy on dive watches.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Now that I have received my Meg Ti since almost 6 months (thanks to Pedro44) I would vote for it as the winner : 2500m WR, great blue lume, bezel that should be easy to use with gloves, great presence on the wrist, nice weight...
> 
> But still I like my Seiko 5 Atlas "Stealth" and my Citizen Promaster... and I still hope to have one day a Girard-Perregaux Seahawk II Pro 3000m and also dream of a Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL...


Ooops, just realized that I did not post a pic of the Meg Ti so I am doing it now.
Plus I have also received my Ti 47 also from Benarus, I think it could be a contender too for the Greater Titanium Dive Watch Ever Built : 2000m WR, great green lume, nice black DLC bezel. Only "issue" could be the non lumed bezel.

Here are the pics.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

PhilR said:


>


The NEDU is easily my favorite Ball they've ever done, and a beautiful Ti specimen, but I just wish its size wasn't so damned prohibitively huge.


----------



## PrimareSPA21 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've got to go with the Tudor Pelagos but time will tell. I do really love IWC divers though







.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Pakz said:


> It strikes me as rather strange that no one has mentioned (or maybe it has escaped my notice) the Seiko SBDC 007 "Shogun"...
> 
> It's all a good diver needs to be, light and über comfortable to wear, very easy to read, wonderful lume, good-solid-accurate movement, low-beat so that it's rather low-maintenance too. Add to the mix that the titanium is brightz with DiaShield, making it more scratch resistant than steel... and a very idiosyncratic design which is classy yet rather understated. All of that for a quite low price!


+1!

Shogun gets my vote!

Pelagos and Avenger Seawolf makeup the rest of my Top 3 Titanium Divers.

But if I didn't own the Shogun and if I was going to be given one of these 3 for free, I'd have to go Pelagos simply because it's got a higher value.

I would immediately sell it of course and get a Shogun and maybe a Nomos/2003 Superocean and call it a day. Haha


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Probably not "the best," possibly not in the "x best," but I was impressed upon trying it out at the AD the other day.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Gonna revise my earlier post and go with my new arrival



Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Best titanium diver under a grand (U.S)?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Yannarelly said:


> Best titanium diver under a grand (U.S)?


Pre owned Dievas Vortex.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Pre owned Dievas Vortex.
> 
> "He's just a witness"


I do like those. Worth the $700?


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

poison said:


> I do like those. Worth the $700?


Very much so.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Yannarelly said:


> Best titanium diver under a grand (U.S)?


Seiko Shogun (SBDC007) - no question about it.


----------



## sakura (Aug 5, 2011)

Citizen Alti-Depth Promaster. I have had it for 14 years, its done over 2500 dives, lasted out Iraq and a few other hotspots. Still looks good and has never given me a days hassles.


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yannarelly said:


> Best titanium diver under a grand (U.S)?


you might also look at the Traser P 6506 Commander 100 and Reactor's Ti versions of the Trident and Gamma



Drop of a Hat said:


> Pre owned Dievas Vortex.


i have a Dievas Maya and absolutely love it. i've been stalking for Vortex ever since but i just wish they offered a Ti bracelet.



Hoppyjr said:


> Seiko Shogun (SBDC007) - no question about it.


borderline impossible to argue with that suggestion. i still chose a Certina DS Action over the Shogun because it was a little less expensive, i liked the smaller size and thought it looked better. of course since i've worn it almost exclusively since i received a few months ago it is all scratched to hell, not something you have to worry about w/ Seiko's Shogun and dualshield or diashield process they use...nearly scratch proof.



sakura said:


> Citizen Alti-Depth Promaster. I have had it for 14 years, its done over 2500 dives, lasted out Iraq and a few other hotspots. Still looks good and has never given me a days hassles.


pictures??? would love to see some.


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yannarelly said:


> Best titanium diver under a grand (U.S)?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-titanium-dive-watch-should-i-buy-need-forums-help-1027200.html

thought i should add this link. it's for a thread i started in May asking f74's help on buying my first serious Ti dive watch. i received an overwhelming amount of help. i originally set a limit of $2K but most of the watches i was initially looking at as well as the additional suggestions i received were under $1K. i ended up getting a Certina DS Action for $800-$900 (there were customs issues that popped up unexpectedly, can't remember the actual final cost off hand but it was under $900). i don't necessarily think the Certina is the best for under $1K but it was the best for me. i'm exceedingly happy with it. there's a lot of good info on this thread. cheers.


----------



## pjnix (Sep 23, 2013)

Lots of great info in this thread, thank you all for sharing!


----------



## blackbard (Mar 24, 2009)

This: Looks, movement, size (46) GMT, Panache, upscale, rugged, manly, blue highlights, ability to change straps, did I say manly?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Citizen Ti ecozilla...the Orca's not bad either.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Yannarelly said:


> Best titanium diver under a grand (U.S)?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm voting again 

Tudor Pelagos!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I know it's a recent entry and very new watch in terms of release, but I would have to say the SBDB009 Springdrive tuna. DLC coated ti case and shroud, ceramic bezel, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, 600m WR, supple seiko dive strap and the best lume I have ever seen


----------



## asdf1230 (Nov 9, 2010)

Vote for Omega's titanium Ploprof prototype. One reason: besides of titanium construction, it is the epitome of Unobtainium.










However, for the sake of practicality -- and in the same vein of the Ploprof -- I'm completely sold on Ocean7's LM-7 Pro, as Mitch has made the unobtainable finally achievable & within reach of modest men.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

This one



Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

BBK357 said:


> I Like the Oris TT1 diver, never owned one, but I think they are pretty cool.
> View attachment 491631


I agree that they look great and I've never owned one either. My choice goes to the IWC Aquatimer 3536-2 and I do own one of them.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It was this thread that made me start my mission to obtain this one and convinced me this is one that belongs at the top of the TI food chain with a couple others

This one is really perfect


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Can I play too?

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

IWC Aquatimer, the vintage titanium version. Pretty good lume for a 12 year old watch. My personal favorite of all my dive watches.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Danny T said:


> It was this thread that made me start my mission to obtain this one and convinced me this is one that belongs at the top of the TI food chain with a couple others
> 
> This one is really perfect


I agree with you yet it is an SS bezel. Does it still qualify? \_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## time_addict (Oct 15, 2010)

Memphis1 said:


> monoblock titanium case , 3000m, tritium... Ball DeepQuest


That Ball is amazing. I had not seen that watch before. Just when I thought it was safe to go back into the water (and read dive watch posts)!


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

nweash said:


> I agree with you yet it is an SS bezel. Does it still qualify? \_(ツ)_/¯


Absolutely!!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Kalmar 2 soon to be available.
Oceanictime Edition


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Seiko SBDB009 SD Tuna...Top of the dive watch food chain


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

OK 1R0NH31D3 you pose an impossible concept....TGTDWEB & Why? There have been a lot of strong contenders that have been put up so far...so...

I vote for three that I own, first up...a big established brand - the Seiko Tuna in this case either the SBBN013 or the SBDX011







SBDX011...







SBBN013...
Tuna's blazed a new path with R&D, Engineering and pioneering the use of titanium in a mass produced watch.

Next up I'm going for the German manufacturer Sinn and in particular I'm thinking of the EZM1...







...with a genuine Special Forces (GSG-9) pedigree, all titanium construction an absolute focus on function this mission timer is no nonsense, superb quality and rare (produced for less than 8 years and fewer than 5000 units)...definately on my short list.

A rugged no nonsense tool watch the Kobold Watch Company's Soaraway Diver 'Seal' was at the forefront of the micro brand boom through the early 2000's.







...I love this watch, I've owned it for over 2 years and it always makes it onto my shortlist of 'travel' watches. It's a big old 'fireplug' of a watch that hit's all the important point's in a no nonsense tool watch, works on a bracelet, NATO, Leather, Rubber anything you can throw at it....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Great lume and priced sensibly for what it is....all titanium diver with 28,800 BPH movement


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Probably not the 'greatest' based on the other more established options in the thread, but definitely one of the more interesting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGameNWatch (Jun 1, 2014)

marchone said:


> Surprised no one mentioned the new contender from Tudor. It checks all the boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thumbs up from me !
Best titanium watch on the market in my opinion.


----------



## eahm (May 9, 2015)

longstride said:


> A rugged no nonsense tool watch the Kobold Watch Company's Soaraway Diver 'Seal' was at the forefront of the micro brand boom through the early 2000's.
> View attachment 3307762
> 
> ...I love this watch, I've owned it for over 2 years and it always makes it onto my shortlist of 'travel' watches. It's a big old 'fireplug' of a watch that hit's all the important point's in a no nonsense tool watch, works on a bracelet, NATO, Leather, Rubber anything you can throw at it....


Wow, which strap is that? I really like that buckle.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I read every post on this thread right now, and I was disappointed that not too many options appealed, especially at a less-than-Pelagos budget. The Breitling Seawolf is mysterious to me, not too appealing, but I should try to see one for real - don't know if its in current production. The Seiko Shogun sounds great on paper but the design doesn't do much for me, maybe its a slow-burner and I need to give it a chance. The Oris Maldives looks freaking great, but is incredibly hard to find with the bracelet now. The Omega Electric Blue is another option but probably too flashy (plus I'm not a big fan of Omega).

I'm going to read every post in this thread now, hopefully some other options exist - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-titanium-dive-watch-should-i-buy-need-forums-help-1027200.html

Edit: Read that thread also. The only feasible option for me, apart from finding an Oris Maldives, I think is the Seiko Shogun. Its even got 007 in the name lol.


----------



## timedoctor (May 19, 2015)

I have a few dozen divers and my Avenger Seawolf is by far the best. Nice on titanium bracelet and better on Breitling rubber. Mine is 8 yrs old. Yellow dial. Love it. Go see one.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

I second the Tudor Pelagos, but the Gen 2. It will be my next purchase.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

CM HUNTER said:


> I second the Tudor Pelagos, but the Gen 2. It will be my next purchase.


I bought the Shogun recently (pre-owned). When the time comes and my budget is ready, the blue Pelagos will replace it. I just don't see anything exciting in titanium in between these two.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> I bought the Shogun recently (pre-owned). When the time comes and my budget is ready, the blue Pelagos will replace it. I just don't see anything exciting in titanium in between these two.


I think the WCT is DAMN exciting at $1300.00







...This is however the one calling me


----------



## kleinbus (May 7, 2015)

I went through this thread and as a diver thought to share my few cents. There was many great watches so don't get wound up and I do my very best to keep this objective (measurable) and ignore the subjective (emotional) side.

Most photos attached are not mine and they are cropped from this thread or found from the web.

First the potential watch buyer needs to pick the side like DuDro pointed out...




DuDro said:


> Great thread...I think (we) need to separate this discussion into "Best Above Water" and "Best Below Water"...


and I'm going to focus on "best below water" side...

Second, the cost of dive equipment...




> according to a dive instructor I spoke with a couple weeks ago....95% of serious divers don't dive with anything over a $300-$400 watch at most..even then it would be just a backup for a dive computer .. ..


Each of their own and it is your life you are playing with. I know deepsea divers (welders) who wears (+$5k) higher end dive watches as during the years of underwater work at the depths the watch has performed without flaws. New diving buddy joins the team and usually goes with something similar.

Third, the buyer needs to wipe off the lume hype so common here because:

A) The dive time is measured in minutes so the lume would need to be on every single minute marker and this would clutter the dial to the point it would be difficult to read or the lume is so small that the lumination effect would be barely visible / useful.

B) If diver is in such dark condition to need lume, it means diver is without flashlight and diving in dark without flashlight with watch that haves lume only on hours is pure suicide mission.

There is great diving threads here in WUS pointing out the dial readability during the dive and here is the some of it,

The readability is defined by the contrast between dial and hands:

- Black dial / white hands
- Blue dial / white hands
- White dial / black hands
- Yellow dial / black hands
- Orange dial / black hands

I had dive watch with white dial and chrome hands and that was bad enough that due the sentimental value to keep that specific watch, during next service at the watch manufacturer I paid arms & legs to change the dial color.

I prefer white hands as it usually blends in with hand lume. Black hands form frame around "whitish" lume distracting the contrast between the dial.

Some watches has the minute markers on dial allowing watch to be read from various angles and some has them on rehaut, which requires the line of sight to be perpendicular to dial, thus making it more difficult to read.

I will pass the buttons and helium valve location as likes/dislikes is influenced by what each of us is used to...

For the diving watch and measuring the dive time, the bezel minutes is as critical as is the dial/hands contrast and I fail to understand why so many "dive watches" has the minutes only from zero to 15 and then rest of the bezel is 5-10 min increments. All of the dives I have been in has been minimum 30 minutes or more depending the depth and are we diving with single cylinders or dual cylinders.

Thus, this is one of the worst dive watch dials / bezels I have seen so far (no minute markers on dial and bezel only has 15 mins..



The simplistic / easy to read is something like...







and Sinn, Breitling and Doxa have bezel with minutes marked around (not just 15 mins from zero to 15).

Diving with diving gloves will quickly teach which bezel side profile gives best grip, obviously "rougher" is better.

The last but not the least is the strap/bracelet and obviously no one wears leather strap during the dive. One likes rubber strap with buckle, another likes rubber strap with deployment and third likes bracelet.

If you are bracelet person then pay attention to bracelet ability to adjust to dive suit (sleeveless for warm, thin wetsuit for mild, thick wetsuit for cooler and drysuit for cold water). My cool water suit has 7mm wall and that was one of the reasons I paid critical attention to bracelet design and that influenced which watch brand I finally got..

Bracelet diver extension at the clasp side.





[URL="

All this should slim down the number of candidates for the "best" Titanium diver watch and from what is left, pick the one you like most....


----------



## Wmsons44 (Jun 18, 2013)

Baume Capeland XXL


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

what, pray tell is so exciting about these two watches? there's nothing there that would make me interested even at half the selling price..

ps. the bezel is wack!



E8ArmyDiver said:


> I think the WCT is DAMN exciting at $1300.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldPiggy (Sep 7, 2015)

I have to vote for 2, but before I reveal those, I have to say there are so many great titanium watches out there, this is really all about personal style and choice. Nonetheless, I vote for #1 Tudor Pelagos and #2 the Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-axial. 

The Tudor because it's just a beast; light weight and still resistant down to 500 meters. The new in house movement is incredible and the new blue makes it really stand out in a crowd of tool watches. The matte finish keeps looking like the bad ass watch it is. This is my Tudor in the pic. 

The Omega is a piece of art almost. The 8400 movement is phenomenal and the see through case back displays all its goodness. The blue dial is very deep and dark and the ceramic liquid metal bezel shines nicely. It looks a little blingy with the polished center links, but those can disappear in 5 minutes with the right tool if that suits your style. I kept the polish links and it looks a little dressier than the Tudor. Also nowhere near as thick. I didn't have a photo handy of my Omega, but this is a good one from the web.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

I like this one - an Uwatec/Scubapro Ltd Edition out about 10 years ago. Before I got into collecting watches I had just this one for 5 years or so. Kind of a Panerai copy but for $500 a great piece. A dive watch should be simple - not cluttered with chronographs, text or gimmicky design features.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Cleans Up said:


> I'm often amazed that more "hardcore" divers aren't titanium, after all it's anti-oxidant (always slightly oxidized?) nature make it a great match for anyone regularly in salt water. I don't have any watches to add to the list as the IWC's tend to be my "pick of the litter". In the affordable catagory seiko used to make a solar/Ti that I still lust after, the sbcb 009, among others (stolen photo
> 
> And who could forget the omega, not the best tool out there but one of the finest looking ever imo


I agree with this sentiment. However, 99% of these watches never hit the ocean.

I LOVE dive watches and I do a ton of scuba diving/spearfishing living in South Florida. The truth of the matter is I usually take off my nice dive watch and put on a wrist computer before heading out... then put my cool diver back on to hit the bar.

I also flew in the Navy. I had a killer Breitling. When flying off the carrier almost all of us were wearing a G-shock when actually flying. It was simply more useful. Then put the Breitling back on for the weekends, portcalls.. social stuff.

Just take a look at pictures of guys on the Shuttle or ISS. You can see some wearing the Omega X33, Omega gave us/them a great deal, but many are wearing a more practical watch at work.

These days you really don't need a watch to tell time since we all carry a cell phone, but isn't it fun to have a great looking, badass automatic on your wrist?


----------



## barkstar (Jun 12, 2014)

Breitling Titanium Sea Wolf Avenger. I've owned dozens of quality timepieces over the years, but for some reason this particular model by Breitling seems to combine function and aesthetics perfectly. It's truly functionally beautiful, massive yet understated.
This is a great watch. I've owned several other Breitlings, and they're also wonderful. But with the titanium Sea Wolf Avenger Breitling just seems to have gotten it all right.
-Mark


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Yannarelly said:


> Best titanium diver under a grand (U.S)?


SEIKO SAMURAI!


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Suunto DX Titanium.... drops mic


----------



## barkstar (Jun 12, 2014)

Breitling Titanium Sea Wolf Avenger. I've owned dozens of quality timepieces over the years, but for some reason this particular model by Breitling seems to combine function and aesthetics perfectly. It's truly functionally beautiful, massive yet understated.
This is a great watch. I've owned several other Breitlings, and they're also wonderful. But with the titanium Sea Wolf Avenger Breitling just seems to have gotten it all right.
-Mark


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

barkstar said:


> Breitling Titanium Sea Wolf Avenger. I've owned dozens of quality timepieces over the years, but for some reason this particular model by Breitling seems to combine function and aesthetics perfectly. It's truly functionally beautiful, massive yet understated.
> This is a great watch. I've owned several other Breitlings, and they're also wonderful. But with the titanium Sea Wolf Avenger Breitling just seems to have gotten it all right.
> -Mark


Agreed. It's a manly watch. Very cool.

But it's big. I'm not sure everyone can carry that one off.

Once you get used to Ti it's tough to go back to a heavy stainless watch. At least that's how it is for me.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Since I ended up with a Shogun since I posted in here 2 years ago. I thought I should post a pic. I'm sure it's not the best but possibly the best value nowadays with the exchange rate bringing it down near $800.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Doxa Mission 31 with brushed Ti.


----------



## Clockwiser (Jun 25, 2011)

Here, s mine:

Certina DS Action Diver Titanium
ETA 2824-2
Case d 43mm
10mm. thick
60-click one-way bezel
ISO 6425 - certified 200m diver
Titanium chain with diver suit elongation
sapphire crystal glass

And it's Antarctically tested


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice pictures!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

All Titanium 44.5mm with lumed ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, glow-face sandwich dial, Miyota 9015 automatic movement and diver's extension. Available in black, blue and green as well.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> All Titanium 44.5mm with lumed ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, glow-face sandwich dial, Miyota 9015 automatic movement and diver's extension. Available in black, blue and green as well.


Really cool.

No way I, or many others could wear a watch that is 44.5. That's pretty big.

Looks great on you though. Great pics. Good thing it's titanium our it would weigh a ton!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

chronomeister said:


> SEIKO SAMURAI!


Ok... I want one. Wish they still made those...

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I have this Titanium Watch coming in a few days. Will let you know my thoughts. H20 Kalmar OT Se 6000M


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Gotta be this one: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

Omega Polaris Chrono, titanium and gold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

dinexus said:


> Gotta be this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't the title say "dive watch".

Bremont is a great watch. But that doesn't look like a dive watch.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Leekster said:


> Didn't the title say "dive watch".
> 
> Bremont is a great watch. But that doesn't look like a dive watch.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


The Bremont is a diver. 
http://www.bremont.com/collection/supermarine

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm with Clockwiser, the Certina DS Action Ti is a good solid watch and a great value.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> The Bremont is a diver.
> Supermarine | Divers Watches | Bremont Chronometers
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I am guessing the Leekster is refering to the fact the model shown doesn't have a unidirectional counting bezel but instead the points of the compass. The versions you have referenced all have conventional diving bezels.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

GeeAus said:


> I am guessing the Leekster is refering to the fact the model shown doesn't have a unidirectional counting bezel but instead the points of the compass. The versions you have referenced all have conventional diving bezels.


That, and the fact that Supermarine was an aircraft manufacturer and had nothing to do with diving as far as I can tell.

Also, as an avid diver I can see absolutely no purpose to that one as a diving watch.

Again, I think Bremont makes fantastic watches, but that one feels like a stretch as a "diver".

But seriously.. Who really cares? I love Ti watches so I'm happy it was posted. I apologize if I offended.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Justin8836 (Apr 17, 2016)

I have the Oris Titan C and The Oris Aquis Titan small second hand. I love the size, the bracelets and the rubber straps. Good lume too


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

I have an older titanium IWC Aquatimer from the first group of aquatimers of years ago and I love it, perhaps because IWC was smart enough to provide their own in house Velcro strap for it with titanium end pieces specifically for my watch. It is also very easy to read under water or in the dark. The original lume is still exquisite. I also have a Breitling Avenger M3 with a yellow face and black hands which may be the best tool watch for under water use that I have ever owned. It and it's bracelet are titanium and all chronograph functions work under water because the function switches are magnetic not mechanical and can be used under water. True it is quartz but that merely insures it's accuracy. As I got older my eyes aren't as good but with a yellow face and black hands I can see the and read the face under water even in murky poor visibility lakes. I have always liked the M3 for it's visibility without glasses or in the dark.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*I GUESS FOR ME IT WOULD BE THIS ONE.
*


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

I may be a tad biased... 










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *I GUESS FOR ME IT WOULD BE THIS ONE.
> *
> View attachment 11020042
> 
> ...


How thick is that, in mm?


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*28.80mm as near as I can get it from case back to top of the crystal*_



sefrcoko said:


> How thick is that, in mm?


----------



## startuplawyer1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sinn T2 ?


----------



## serve 1st (Jan 9, 2014)

Omega Seamaster 300 master co-axial titanium. Why? pedigree, elegant & tool styling, great size, killer blue tones, and finished like no other Ti watch on the planet.​


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a fan of many of the Ti divers in the thread, but this one I kept as a fun and worthy watch. So many strap options help too...










Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

centurionavre said:


> I may be a tad biased...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winner!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Crowns on left side would never be eligible for the greatest watch.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Am I the only person who is not a fan of the Breitling Seawolf Avenger - it is certainly good quality and has a lot of admirers, but for me the bezel is a bit tacky with the raised 3,6,9,12, and the dial way too cluttered with text. 
Those titanium Omega Seamasters look great


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MRG-1100 Frogman


----------



## tayyabpirzada (Dec 26, 2016)

Oris Aquis Maldives limited edition. I own it and the titanium bracelet is really something special for it. 

I had the choice between the Tudor Pelagos (ETA version), the quartz Omega "Bond" Seamaster Professional, and this. I chose this.


----------



## cab0154 (May 14, 2016)

I love my pelagos


----------



## daddymac (Apr 29, 2013)

Quite new to the ti thing and I've been working my way through all the forums on the subject. Is there a definition of 'Greatest' when it comes to watches? Surely "One mans meat is another mans poison " as appears to be the case on every single thread I've read. 
Dipped my toe in the water with this.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

*This thread reminds me of how much I HATE PHOTOBUCKET !!!!!!*


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know about the greatest. I have seen quite a few in this thread that I really like and a few that I think are horrible. All watches have their pros and cons. I don't have a picture of it but I also did like the Breitling Avenger Seawolf but it scratched very easily. Here are a few that I own or have owned and like.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

When I saw I had posted in this thread I knew my answer currently and was curious if it was the same because I didn't know what year I responded. Yep, it has changed from the Suunto DX to the Garmin Descent. If the read the OP as the greatest titanium watch for diving not the coolest, most historic, highest depth rated or the best for steering wheel selfies it is going to be a current titanium dive comp like the Garmin Descent which can be changed to a standard analog watch face.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

My photo I posted in 2014 was from photobucket, so doesn't show. Reposting


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

Ocean Titanium 500 GMT Premium










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

OMEGA Seamaster Ploprof 1200m Titanium


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

BobMartian said:


> OMEGA Seamaster Ploprof 1200m Titanium


As a watch I love love love both my Ploprofs, as a watch for diving, I HATE HATE HATE my Ploprofs. Imagine floating at the surface then using you GLOVED right hand to depress the bezel release which simultaneously aligning the pip with the minute hand. It isn't that difficult with an ungloved hand (though a magnitude more difficult than just turning a "standard" unidirectional bezel) but that locking system that seems so cool sitting at your desk quickly starts to feel like a cruel prank by a watch engineer from 1970.


----------



## caesarmascetti (Dec 17, 2007)

This one developed in 1985, by Panerai obviously way before the takeover by the Swiss. The gentleman in charge of it's development founded Ennebi watches:

an extremely rare prototype ti ||| automatic ||| sotheby's ge1401lot7d6q3en


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Love titianium, but I wish designers wouldn't assume that titanium should have silver or grey dials. I love the look of titanium with deep black or blue dials. Tudor has it right, Seiko sometimes also. Omega, Certina, and others make nice titanium watches that they mess up the aesthetic by swapping out the black dial from the SS versions for a silver dial on the Ti version.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

Since it hasn't been added to this list, I think the limited edition Grand Seiko SLGA 001 is going to be my new nomination for ultimate titanium dive watch. 600m titanium case (no helium valve needed because of closer tolerances), new double-barrel 5-day Spring Drive 9RA5 movement with +-10s/month guarantee, super legible cathedral hands and dial, 120-click titanium carbide bezel. I think the 1200M Co-Axial Master Chronometer PloProf comes close, the PloProf pips the GS in case and dial design, but is absolutely crushed in the movement area. Image from hodinkee article: Introducing: The Grand Seiko 60th Anniversary Limited Edition Professional Diver's 600M SLGA001, With New Spring Drive Caliber 9RA5 - HODINKEE


----------



## Yashio (Apr 18, 2013)

Pelagos is still my favorite.


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

The Oris Maldives LE &#8230;extremely comfortable on the wrist:


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

BBK357 said:


> I Like the Oris TT1 diver, never owned one, but I think they are pretty cool.
> View attachment 491631


Yes they are, I have an earlier version (year 2005 version) with the ISO 2281 marking on the dial. It is just something different than the regular 3 hands.

Bart


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The very good Gray Ghost, SBCZ005


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)




----------

